# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bit coin exposure

## jolter604

https://turnto10.com/news/local/four...from-hong-kong

Looks like the Feds are all over the forums now....

----------


## The road

> https://turnto10.com/news/local/four...from-hong-kong
> 
> Looks like the Feds are all over the forums now....


No just BOP.

----------


## jolter604

> No just BOP.


Why only BOP?
There has been weird stuff going on with multiple forums lately.

----------


## The road

> Why only BOP?
> There has been weird stuff going on with multiple forums lately.


Source boards are all 100% shit, I have seen them all. I don't know what weird stuff is but BOP has been getting labs busted for years. 

Its a culture of loose info and guys thinking they are safe because someone they know recieves the packages of raws. Its asenine.

They all go down the same way. 
When a board has to move locations because people are blackmailing them with their own info its a good sign they need to be a little less free with info. The days of advertising in the open are gonna come to a grinding halt.

----------


## AwareXx

Bitcoin exposure

Ever since Bitcoin introduced the world to cryptocurrency, people have to try to usurp it as the premier coin. Different ideas have been tested through various mining methods, utility schemes, and ties into the real world with varying degrees of success.

----------


## jolter604

Checked my btc today it was transferred to usd now.
One of those apps.... 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Bitcoin atm all the way. A bitcoin wallet is like registering your handgun...nothing good comes from it.

----------


## Oliver47

Bitcoin will never be an actual currency like the dollar. It was originally intended for that reason, but won't make it in that aspect for a few reasons. It has settled in as "virtual gold". Time will tell us if it actually supplants gold or if it is one of the biggest overhyped bubbles in history. More on https://www.estonia-company.ee/crypt...vestment-fund/

----------


## BradlyD

Bitcoin is a risky investment. A few weeks or months from now, its price may look very different. But no one can guess in which way.

----------

